# Exp. Medical Coders Wanted for Ambulance Billing Co.! - Columbus, OH Applicants Only



## kkirkland (Jun 6, 2012)

*This position is home based after training!

Applicants Must Live In Columbus, OH Area for Training and Computer Support Purposes... 

Resumes will simply be discarded for any applicant living outside a 30 mile radius of Columbus, OH*â€¦​
Intermedix is the nation's largest provider of business and technology solutions that manage the revenue cycle and support incident preparedness for the emergency healthcare services industry. With over 1,400 employees across the country, we are a Company dedicated to providing innovative technology and business services solutions to our clients. As the industry leader we seek high-energy and dedicated professionals who will uphold our Organization's commitment in the growing emergency healthcare sector. If you want to work for a Company that rewards innovation and hard work with opportunities for growth and development, then Intermedix may be just the place for you. We currently have an opening for: 

Remote Medical Coder - Requisition # 364​
Position Summary:

The experienced remote Medical Coders responsibility is to complete all coding fields based on the information provided in the patient care report (PCR). For PCRs that are received electronically, they will also review and update the non-coding fields that need to be completed. The accuracy with which the Medical Coder completes their tasks has a direct positive or negative impact on all account processing tasks that follow, as well as client and Intermedix revenue.


*Responsibilities:*

• Determine and populate all coding fields:
• Level of service.
• Emergency vs. non-emergency designation.
• Modifiers (Location and HCPCS).
• ICD-9/Condition codes.
• Contraindication/Medical necessity codes.
• Supplemental charges (when applicable)
• Signature acronyms (when applicable)
• When the PCR is received electronically, review and update all required patient accounting system fields.
• Review all fields for accuracy
• Depending on the Client, determine mileage utilizing MapQuest when it is missing.
• Depending on the Client, determine the correct city, state, and zip code combination utilizing MapQuest when any of these data elements are missing.
• Depending on the Client, determine primary vs. secondary insurance
• Complete various projects as assigned by management.
• Assist with other team member processing areas as directed by management.
• Communicate trends and opportunities for improvement to management.

*Skills/Qualifications:*

• Deep knowledge of medical coding requirements along with strong Coding experience/background.
• Medical Coding Certification preferred (i.e. CPC, etc.).
• Basic computer operating skills.
• Logical and efficient, with keen attention to detail.
• Highly self motivated and directed.
• Experience working in a team-oriented, collaborative environment.

Education Level: HS Diploma or GED. Medical Coding Certification (i.e. CPC, etc.) strongly preferred.

We offer medical, dental, 401k, generous paid time off, 
and many other perks.

Come work for a leader in the healthcare industry. 

To be considered for this position please complete your online profile at www.Intermedix.com. 

Or, you can e-mail resume and salary requirements to jeff.ersland@intermedix.com.

Thank you for considering Intermedix for your next employment.​


----------

